# Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung



## ZanderCLP (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo und Petri!

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Erstausrüstung zum Brandungsangeln in der Ostsee die ich 2-3 mal im Jahr benutzen würde.
Also muss kein Profigerät sein aber sollte schon Mittelfeld sein.
Welche Daten sollte ich berücksichtigen? Länge? Wurfgewicht? 
Habt ihr da paar Vorschläge? Rute Rolle Schnur?
Beim Dreibein kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen denke ich.
Bei Ebay habe ich komplettsets gefunden für 120€ das kann doch nichts sein oder?
Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Wiederanfänger (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Hallo Alex,

"fast" alles was du brauchst, kannst du hier finden.

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...IfGx4A8sV4i4lCUhe3aL7WrzX1KWYmQrY&shop_param=

Ansonsten ist dieses Buch hier extrem hilfreich.

http://www.amazon.de/Der-Angelführer-Brandungsangeln-Erfolgreich-Plattfisch/dp/8799313219/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350850496&sr=8-1

Außerdem gibt es hier sehr viele hilfsbereite Brandungsverrückte.

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Hobby.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Esox_Lucius (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Moin aus FL!  

Alsoooo die meisten sogenannten "Komplettsets" sind ziemlicher Dreck, wenn man (einigermaßen) vernünftiges Brandungsangeln vom Strand aus betreiben möchte... Für das angeln von Seebrücken mag das noch funktionieren, sonst ist aber davon abzuraten... 

Gute Angebote findest du bei Ebay Ulli-Dulli er hat ne Marke im Programm die heißt Deltafishing und ist nicht wirklich bekannt aber die Dreibeine von der Firma sind Hammer für den Preis! Er hat da oft Sonderangebote auch für Ruten, musst du mal reingucken... 

Der Shop oben aus Berlin ist auch sehr gut! Beim Dreibein würde ich nicht so Kompromisse eingehen, denn wenn wirklich mal Wind ist wirst du mit sonen wackeligem Teil Probleme kriegen, wegen der Bisserkennung und allgemein Stabilität... und im Herbst wo die Saison beginnt ist an der Küste ja halt ziemlich oft Wind =) 

Es sollte sich deshalb schon bis mindestens oder sogar am besten über 2m ausfahren lassen um einen guten Stand zu haben! 

hier mal links: 

http://www.nordfishing77.at/neu-wal.../aquantic-beach-pod-ii-massiv-tripod-das.html

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Clubmann-High-Pod--8670.html

Nordfishing77 gibts auch bei Ebay und der Versand ist wirklich problemlos auch wenn die Ware aus Österreich kommt!

Es kommt bei der Gerätezusammenstellung sehr darauf an an was für Orten du angeln willst... Seebrücken? Molen? Steinstrand? Sandstrand usw.

Bei der Rutenlänge kommt es auf deine Körpergröße an und wie weit du werfen musst... Ich bin z.B. 1,93m und da ist vom Strand aus eine lange Rute(4,20m-4,50m) wegen der Hebelwirkung zu bevorzugen. Beim Wurfgewicht sind meistens Standardangaben wie 100g-200g; 100g-250g: 80g-220g aufgedruckt, dies hat aber jetzt auch nicht viel zu bedeuten, es ist eher ein grober Richtwert..=D Es kommt da eher auf das Material an aus dem die Rute gefertigt ist (ist eigentlich wie bei Spinnruten) also du wirst mit sonem Komposit-Glasfaserprügel auf keinen Fall die Weite von nem hochwertigem Karbonblank erreichen.. 

ABER mit der richtigen Wurftechnik kommst du meist auch schon mit ner mittelpreisigen Rute an die Stellen wo Fisch ist! Gute Werfer kommen auch mit mittelmäßigen Ruten auf Weite wenn dies nötig ist... nur halt ne Frage der Wurftechnik!

Des Weiteren kommt es darauf an ob du mit monofiler oder geflochtener Schnur angeln möchtest, es hat wie bei allem anderen auch beides Vor- und Nachteile, bei viel Kraut und Drift ist mono besser, außerdem dehnt sie sich mehr und es gibt weniger Aussteiger(z.B. beim Dorsch) wenn man mal über unsauberen Grund Druck machen muss, hat aber nicht so eine direkte Bisserkennung wie geflochtene... 

Geflochtene lässt sich weiter werfen, belastet aber auch sehr den Rutenblank, weil sie keine Dehnung hat und schlecht ist bei Muschelbänken bzw. Krautgang, weil das Kraut schlecht auf der Schnur runterrutscht und die scharfkantigen Muscheln an steil abfallenden Kanten schnell alles zerschneiden... 

Bei dem Thema scheiden sich aber eh die Geister, ist letztendlich wohl mehr die persönliche Vorliebe... Ich persönlich angele nur mit mono im Gegensatz zu meinen Kumpels mit den teuren Shimano Ruten(Super Aero Technium) und den Ultegra Rollen mit der geflochtenen Power Pro... 

Ich hab auch nur Gerät aus dem mittleren Preissegment was das betrifft und fange genauso viel und mehr!=) Die Fische gucken sich ja letztendlich auch nicht dein Gerät an, sondern beißen auf die präsentierten Köder... und solange die da hinkommen, wo die Fische sind ist das relativ unerheblich was man benutzt...=D 

Nützt ja nix 200m zu schmeißen wenn die Fische in der Dämmerung vor den Füßen fressen... oder es so schon so schnell tief wird, dass man nicht weit werfen braucht... ist also auch eher ne Frage der Stellenwahl!!!

Wenn ich mir ne neue Ausrüstung kaufen würde die nicht oft benutzt wird würde ich folgendes kaufen:

2 Dam Steelpower Red oder Quantum Hypercast Ruten in 4,20m

2 Okuma oder Daiwa Emblem oder Shimano Titanos Power Aero GT Brandungsrollen

eins der o.g Brandungsdreibeine

1000m 0,30er oder 0,35er Berkley Trilene Big Game

Ne ordentliche Wattwurmnadel (Die von Grossmann aus Kiel sind super!) und ne gute Kopflampe, mein Kumpel hat da neulich auf Ebay eine für 20€ aus Hongkong gekauft, mit 2 Akkus hält 4 mal angeln dann wieder aufladen! Ist n hammer Teil und hat richtig fett Leuchtkraft, kannst du dann beim Zoll abholen und die Nacht zum Tag werden lassen!!!  

50m 0,50er abriebfeste Mono-Vorfachschnur als Schlagschnur und verschiedene Formen von Bleien in den verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen (teilweise auch Impact Bleie von Breakaway) und paar günstige Vorfächer von Zebco allerdings ohne Impact Shield (die lösen nie aus... deshalb das Impact Blei von Breakaway=D) Ich muss aber fairerweise sagen, sie fangen trotzdem wie blöd auch wenn man die Haken nicht einclippt... aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn des Systems! =D

Ich glaube für eine einigermaßen vernünftige Einsteigerausrüstung zum  Brandungsangeln (vom Strand aus) bist du mit roud about 400€ Neupreis dabei (2  Ruten, 2 Rollen, Schnur mono, Brandungsdreibein, Zubehör) 

Kann sein das es  auch günstiger geht, aber ich wäre mir nicht so sicher ob du dann  wirklich länger daran Freude hast...#6
Außer du findest ein paar gute gebrauchte Sachen... 
Also dann Petri Heil erstma..=)


----------



## degl (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Solltest du dieses meinen:
*2 Balzer Brandungs Set`s mit Alu Dreibein  2 Balzer Rollen 2 Ruten und 0,35 mm*



so würde ich zuraten.


Natürlich ist das eine Anfängerkombi und selbstverständlich wird diese dir nur zum Start genügen.......aber, ich hatte diese Kombi letzte Woche in der Hand und war überrascht, was dort für nen "schmalen Taler" geboten wird.


Im Vergleich dazu sind die normalen Brandungskombi`s so komplett erst ab 500 Euronen zu erstehen.


Du wirst aber merken, das die nichts sind um, viele Jahre und häufiger zum brandeln zu gehen


gruß degl


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Ich fahre ca. 5 mal im Jahr hoch und habe folgende Ausrüstung: von DAM Brandungsrute samt Rolle und 40er Sehne für 50€, noch eine 4 Meter Rute für 20€ (WG 200gr) mit einer normalen 4000er Stationär und ein Dreibein für 40€. Reicht mir persönlich vollkommen aus und fangen tu ich auch immer genug! Da man 3 Ruten nutzen darf, werde ich mir noch eine günstige Rute/Rolle zulegen und einen Metallrutenhalter zum in die Erde stecken kaufen. Ich schätze, dass für 2 Brandungsruten inkl. Dreibein + Vorfächer und Bleie 200€ reichen müssten. Für die dritte Rute samt Zubehör vielleicht noch mal 70/80 obendrauf. Robust ist dieses Zeug auf jeden Fall!


----------



## derporto (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Die nötige Wurfweite um "an den Fisch zu kommen" wird doch recht häufig überschätzt. Lass dir vor allem keine Angst machen von Leuten, die behaupten erst ab 150 m und weiter ihren Fisch zu fangen. Gerade in der kälteren Jahreszeit kannst du Fisch genausogut fast vor deinen Füßen fangen. Such dir Strände aus, die nicht zu flach reingehen. Gutes Merkmal hier ist i.d.R. ein Steilküstenstrand, an denen schneller Tiefe erreicht wird. 

Dementsprechend brauchst du zu Beginn auch sicher kein Hightechgerät, was hier ja auch schon anklang. Auch günstige Brandungsruten können okay sein. Hier solltest du einfach deinem gesunden Menschenverstand vertrauen. Nimm die Rute/Rolle in die Hand. Mistgerät wirst du auf den ersten Blick erkennen können.


----------



## doc040 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*



derporto schrieb:


> Die nötige Wurfweite um "an den Fisch zu kommen" wird doch recht häufig überschätzt. Lass dir vor allem keine Angst machen von Leuten, die behaupten erst ab 150 m und weiter ihren Fisch zu fangen. Gerade in der kälteren Jahreszeit kannst du Fisch genausogut fast vor deinen Füßen fangen. Such dir Strände aus, die nicht zu flach reingehen. Gutes Merkmal hier ist i.d.R. ein Steilküstenstrand, an denen schneller Tiefe erreicht wird.
> 
> Moin,moin leider haben diese "tiefen Strände" Tücken,mit Billiggerät wird man dort nämlich böse bestraft. Tiefe Strände beherbergen die bösen Stein,Krautfische|bigeyes. Und wenn du eine günstige Rute hast,die sind oft wabbelig,dann wirst du im Drill öfters hängenbleiben und ganz schnell Brandungsangeln vergessen. Kurzer Tip, eine Rute ,die dafür ein bisschen besser,vernünftige Rolle mit E-Spule und vielleicht einen netten Kollegen der dir zeigt wie es geht. Um auf Weite zu kommen ,öfters mal werfen üben. Mfg doc040


----------



## ZanderCLP (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Hallo ihr Lieben und Danke für eure guten Tips!

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Ausrüstung gekauft, und auch das Buch Brandungsangeln an Nord und Ostsee.(soll morgen per Post kommen)

Zu den Ruten: zwei Carbon Ruten die sind 3,90m und haben ein Wurfgewicht von 100-250G sind nicht so teuer gewesen aber fürs erste muss es reichen.

Die Rollen sind Mittelfeld und kommen aus Frankreich Magnum 8000.
Das sind Weitwurfrollen die ich mit einer 0,14 geflochtene Schnur bestückt habe, 250m pro Rolle .

Das Dreibein ist das bessere von den beiden die der Shop da hatte.

Dann noch 8 Vorfächer von Zepco zwei Ködernadeln und paar Kleinteile.
Das muss reichen habe komplett 350€ ausgegeben.

Am Freitag wollte ich dann mal los und habe da noch paar fragen:
Was ist eine Schlagschnur und muss ich das auch haben?
Fängt man den ganzen Tag Fisch oder nur am Abend/Nacht?
Ist Fehmarn ein guter HotSpot?


Danke nochmal Gruß Alex


----------



## degl (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Hallo Alex............Fehmarn ist ein guter Hotspot, denn bei fast allen Windrichtungen findest du dort einen Strand mit auflandigem Wind.

Bei einer 0,14er Geflecht macht eine Schlagschnur schon Sinn, wenn man bedenkt, welche Anfangskräfte beim Abwurf enstehen können..........ich habe 8m 0,35er Geflecht vorgeknüpft, die dann ein 175gr. Blei sicher abwirft..............aaaaber schütz den Wurffinger und mache die Rollenbremse zu(das sie beim Wurf nicht Schnur freigibt)......sonst gibts schnell ........AUA

gruß degl


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Moin Zander
Eine Kopflampe und Gaslampe nicht vergessen.
Für das Brandungsdreibein einen Leinenbeutel(Einkaufstasche)mit steinen oder sand füllen und dranhängen.
mfg nobbi


----------



## JoseyWales (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Da man 3 Ruten nutzen darf, werde ich mir noch eine günstige Rute/Rolle zulegen




Nicht das es sinnvoll wäre aber wenn ich nicht irre, darfst Du an der Ostsee unbegrenzt viele Ruten nutzen - vorrausgesetzt Du bist in der Lage diese alle korrekt zu bedienen...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Nicht das es sinnvoll wäre aber wenn ich nicht irre, *darfst Du an der Ostsee unbegrenzt viele Ruten nutzen *  |kopfkrat- vorrausgesetzt Du bist in der Lage diese alle korrekt zu bedienen...



ich glaube da liegst du falsch-3 ruten sollten es höchstens sein


----------



## degl (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> ich glaube da liegst du falsch-3 ruten sollten es höchstens sein



Nee....nee.....stimmt schon, nur wer die Angeln nicht vernüftig "betreuen" kann........könnte in Schwirigkeiten kommen.........

Allerdings machen mehr wie 2 Ruten keinen Sinn, denn wenns beißt können schon 2 richtig Arbeit sein

gruß degl


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*



degl schrieb:


> Nee....nee.....stimmt schon, nur wer die Angeln nicht vernüftig "betreuen" kann........könnte in Schwirigkeiten kommen.........
> 
> Allerdings machen mehr wie 2 Ruten keinen Sinn, denn wenns beißt können schon 2 richtig Arbeit sein
> 
> gruß degl



hab grad nochmal nachgesehen,

bei uns in M-V ist das angeln mit bis zu drei handangeln erlaubt mehr nicht, ende und aus......bei euch in SH mag es anders sein
mit den 2 ruten hast du aber recht, sollte ja schließlich nicht in stress ausarten


----------



## Plolo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

ich glaube für den Anfang kann ich Dir nur raten, verabrede Dich mit einem (hier aus dem Forum) der das schonmal gemacht hat

würde mich ja zur Verfügung stellen, habe aber leider die Hand gebrochen und falle bis Jahresende aus |evil:


----------



## degl (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> hab grad nochmal nachgesehen,
> 
> bei uns in M-V ist das angeln mit bis zu drei handangeln erlaubt mehr nicht, ende und aus......bei euch in SH mag es anders sein
> mit den 2 ruten hast du aber recht, sollte ja schließlich nicht in stress ausarten



Wieder was dazugelernt......#6

gruß degl


----------



## Mephor (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Moin Boardies,

ist für den Thread leider zu spät aber der FP Kiel hat ab Montag Brandungswoche . Gute Preise und höchst wahrscheinlich die beste Beratung die man so bekommen kann . Sollte man nutzen wenn man irgendwas brauch. 

Gruß Mephor


----------



## degl (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

JoAaah.............z.B. ne Quantum Crypton..........fürn Fuffi

Ich glaub, ich nutz den freien Tag morgen....................:m

gruß degl


----------



## timbo6001 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe dasselbe Problem. Bin Neueinsteiger und würde das Brandungsangeln jetzt die Wintermonate gerne mal am Wochenende ausprobieren. Allerdings möchte ich nicht allzu viel Geld ausgeben. Mir ist die Problematik, dass man gute Ausrüstung nur für gutes Geld bekommt, natürlich bewusst. 
Aber der Fall, dass es nur ein paarmal benutzt wird und dann in der Ecke liegt könnte auch eintreten 
Habe folgendes Set für 50 € gesehen und mal ein wenig recherchiert. Bin mir jetzt aber mit einigen Sachen nicht so sicher.
Also:
Cormoran Seacor "Surf" 4,2m Brandungsrute 3-tlg. 100-200g Wurfgewicht
Rolle: Daiwa Powercast PC50B mit 230m/0,40mm Monoschnur

Die Rute soll gar nicht so schlecht sein, aber ist sie wirklich okay?
Was ist mit der Rolle?
Brauche ich für die "dicke" Schnur trotzdem eine Schlagschnur?
Tut es nicht auch ein noch günstigerer Rutenhalter?
Wieviele Vorfächer sollte ich zum Fischen zwecks Wechseln, Verlust etc. mitnehmen? 
Was für ein Bleisortiment wäre ratsam?

Vielen DANK schon mal für eure Hilfe! 

MfG Tim


----------



## degl (5. November 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Damit wäre der "Anfang" gemacht und nein für den Anfang brauchst du keine Schlagschnur............es sei denn die vom Hersteller aufgespullte Schnur zeigt sich als "untauglich"..........
Dann müsstest du was Stärkeres vorknüpfen..............

Beschränk dich erstmal auf max. 150gr Bleie.....das schafft die Schnur

gruß degl


----------



## ZanderCLP (12. November 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Petri Heil

Ich habe es geschafft meine Ausrüstung zu testen!
Ich war vor kurzem in Heiligenhafen am Strand ca. 2 km vom Hafen entfernt am Angeln.
Wollte eigentlich auf Fehmarn Angeln aber das hätte ich nicht geschafft weil ich sonst im Dunkeln aufbauen müsste.
Zum Glück habe ich noch Wattwürmer bekommen, auf Fehmarn war eine Angelveranstaltung und deswegen waren die Wattis überall aus.
Ich konnte nur mit einer Angel angeln weil es die ganze zeit gebissen hat und mit zwei Ruten wär ich total überfordert gewesen, das war ja auch das erste mal.
Fast jeder Wurf war ein Biss aber ich konnte nur wenige Dorsche landen, was mach ich falsch? Wegen den ganzen fehlbissen?
Also wenn es beißt kann das ja nicht so verkehrt sein aber trotzdem wird wohl irgendwas nicht stimmen.
Die Vorfächer waren alle fertig gekauft.
Aber war trotzdem ein schöner Tag und eine gute Erfahrung! Ich habe mir die Ausrüstung nicht umsonst gekauft da ich auf jedenfall öfters an die Küste komme zum angeln.

Gruß Alex


----------



## kerasounta (12. November 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Kann viele Ursachen haben !

falsche Haken ..sprich nicht scharf genug oder falssche Größe gewählt 1

entweder zu groß oder zu klein , Vorfach vielleicht auch nich so dolle..
Beim landen zu hastig nicht auf den 2-3 biss gewartet wo der Dorsch sich den Haken in die Lippe haut !

Beim drillen den Druck nicht auf dem dorsch aufrecht erhalten, so habe ich viele Wolfsbarsche am anfang verloren...

Es gibt auch Tage wo die Fische nicht hungrif genug sind, die Bisse da sind aber der Dorsch evtl. nur die Würmer ablutscht.
Ich bin leider kein Experte für Dorschbisse, bei MeeresBarschen ist es oft so das sie nur ein paar mal am Köder nuckeln und dann erst nach 3-4 bissen richtig zubeissen...wenn der Haken zu groß oder  ist spucken sie den Haken wieder aus und der Köder ist weg....

Kann auch sein das die Bisse von zig kleinen dorschen war.
Es kann so viel sein

Gruß Aki


----------



## Boedchen (13. November 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*



ZanderCLP schrieb:


> .....
> Fast jeder Wurf war ein Biss aber ich konnte nur wenige Dorsche landen, was mach ich falsch? Wegen den ganzen fehlbissen?
> Also wenn es beißt kann das ja nicht so verkehrt sein aber trotzdem wird wohl irgendwas nicht stimmen.
> Die Vorfächer waren alle fertig gekauft.
> ...



Griens, die Veranstalltung wird warscheinlich der Mepo und fehmarn cup gewesen sein 
Zu den Bissen: Wittlinge und Minni Dorsche. Die haben bei den Veranstalltungen schon genervt weil die Durchschnittsgrösse bei wahhhhnsinnigen 12cm war 
Also nicht all zu viel darüber nachdenken, beim nächsten mal läufts besser.:m


----------



## ZanderCLP (13. November 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Ich fand die Bisse schon nicht schlecht, das hat ganz schön gerüttelt an der Rutenspitze  aber bei einmal Brandungsangeln habe ich noch kein Gefühl was da unten dran ist.
Aber vielleicht war das ja auch mein Fehler weil ich die Rutenspitze als Bissanzeiger genutz habe?
In 2 Wochen bin ich wieder oben und bis dahin habe ich noch etwas zeit meine Ausrüstung noch etwas zu verbessern.

Danke Alex


----------



## Boedchen (13. November 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*



ZanderCLP schrieb:


> Ich fand die Bisse schon nicht schlecht, das hat ganz schön gerüttelt an der Rutenspitze  aber bei einmal Brandungsangeln habe ich noch kein Gefühl was da unten dran ist.
> Aber vielleicht war das ja auch mein Fehler weil ich die Rutenspitze als Bissanzeiger genutz habe?
> In 2 Wochen bin ich wieder oben und bis dahin habe ich noch etwas zeit meine Ausrüstung noch etwas zu verbessern.
> 
> Danke Alex




den 24ten? dann meld dich via pn


----------



## ZanderCLP (13. November 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Bin am 24. oder am 1. oben wollte eigentlich kommendes Wochenende hin fahren, muss aber leider kurzfristig Arbeiten :-(
Zu lange darf ich mir aber nicht zeit lassen sonst wird es zu kalt.
Kann dir dann ja ne PN schicken wenn ich genaueres weiß!

Wann wolltest du denn hin?

Nochmal zurück zu den Bissanzeigern:
Kann es daran liegen das ich so viele fehlbisse hatte weil ich meine Rutenspitze als Bissanzeiger benutzt habe?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Boedchen (14. November 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*



ZanderCLP schrieb:


> Bin am 24. oder am 1. oben wollte eigentlich kommendes Wochenende hin fahren, muss aber leider kurzfristig Arbeiten :-(
> Zu lange darf ich mir aber nicht zeit lassen sonst wird es zu kalt.
> Kann dir dann ja ne PN schicken wenn ich genaueres weiß!
> 
> ...




Ehr selten. Die Fehlbisse sind im moment wirklich Wittlinge, das ruppt dann schon recht heftig an der Rute.


----------



## ZanderCLP (16. November 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Hallo 

Sind die Ködertische eigentlich alle Marke Eigenbau oder gibt's sowas auch zu kaufen?

Habe noch nie einen gesehen im Angelladen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Ruegenfishing (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Erstausrüstung*

Also ich habe mir zum Anfang ne Comoran Seacor Surf Brandungsrute bei Askari bestellt und nen Fingerschutz + Dreibein von ähh vergessen von welcher Marke ;-)zur Bissanzeige guck dir einfach das Video an https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFQoeZ6KHF4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

